# Solved: Update Stuck



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

I am running Build 10240 and having a problem with update KB3074665. It downloaded 45% of the update and stopped. After 2 days it is still at 45%. Any suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think the last update was build 10166 and MS stopped all downloads until after the release of windows 10

http://www.digitaltrends.com/comput...ws-10-insider-updates-in-preparation-for-rtm/


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I just ran Windows updates and it installed KB3074665 successfully. I'm running Build 10240.


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

The last update was 10240


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

blh102444 said:


> The last update was 10240


Try uninstalling the update and run Windows Updates again.


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

When I click on remove updates a screen comes up to remove updates to other programs.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

blh102444 said:


> When I click on remove updates a screen comes up to remove updates to other programs.


Are you looking at Installed Update? Hit the Windows key and type Installed Updates. Select *View Installed Updates
* Once your there, find the KB in question, right click and uninstall.


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

Success, Before I read the last post I was able to remove the partial update. I downloaded it again and it stuck at 45% again and gave the error 0x80200056. I didabled my Avast anti virus and the download worked fine. Thanks for the help


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

blh102444 said:


> I didabled my Avast anti virus and the download worked fine. Thanks for the help


Well.. You helped Yourself! kudos to you!! You solved this on your own.... You don't need us... Keep thinking!


----------

